# UNO Pakistani Peacekeepers:---



## MastanKhan

Request:--- @Dubious @Armstrong 

Please make a sticky of thread to post Pak UNO mission video. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Yankee-stani

You know whats sad is we have an excellent Peace Keeping reputation in Africa and in the past in Bosnia, and East Timor in the 90s and Early 2000s yet we failed to upgrade ties with those states in the geo-political, military,and economic realm guess what now the Turks are in Somalia, and expanding ties all around Muslim Africa, the Chinese well you know the story, the freaking Indians as well now have their roots on the ground and we can add in Gulf Arab states like UAE and Saudi Arabia heck even Sanctioned Iran has presence there yet Pakistan nil and nada shameful policy makers did not make use of that

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Vortex

OsmanAli98 said:


> You know whats sad is we have an excellent Peace Keeping reputation in Africa and in the past in Bosnia, and East Timor in the 90s and Early 2000s yet we failed to upgrade ties with those states in the geo-political, military,and economic realm guess what now the Turks are in Somalia, and expanding ties all around Muslim Africa, the Chinese well you know the story, the freaking Indians as well now have their roots on the ground and we can add in Gulf Arab states like UAE and Saudi Arabia heck even Sanctioned Iran has presence there yet Pakistan nil and nada shameful policy makers did not make use of that




Side effect of corrupt leaders.

Insha’Allah with the leader we have now , despite having lot of shortcomings, he seems very sincere and honest. That will change in future, we will see lot of relations with others countries when we will have something concrete to offer like does Turkey or China. But Currently we have many others priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Thorough Pro

Adding to the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

OsmanAli98 said:


> You know whats sad is we have an excellent Peace Keeping reputation in Africa and in the past in Bosnia, and East Timor in the 90s and Early 2000s yet we failed to upgrade ties with those states in the geo-political, military,and economic realm guess what now the Turks are in Somalia, and expanding ties all around Muslim Africa, the Chinese well you know the story, the freaking Indians as well now have their roots on the ground and we can add in Gulf Arab states like UAE and Saudi Arabia heck even Sanctioned Iran has presence there yet Pakistan nil and nada shameful policy makers did not make use of that


Kind of shows failure of the civilian govt all these years who did zilch for the people to people ties

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rasengan

OsmanAli98 said:


> You know whats sad is we have an excellent Peace Keeping reputation in Africa and in the past in Bosnia, and East Timor in the 90s and Early 2000s yet we failed to upgrade ties with those states in the geo-political, military,and economic realm guess what now the Turks are in Somalia, and expanding ties all around Muslim Africa, the Chinese well you know the story, the freaking Indians as well now have their roots on the ground and we can add in Gulf Arab states like UAE and Saudi Arabia heck even Sanctioned Iran has presence there yet Pakistan nil and nada shameful policy makers did not make use of that



Great post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

MastanKhan said:


> Request:--- @Dubious @Armstrong
> 
> Please make a sticky of thread to post Pak UNO mission video. Thanks.



Good stuff and indeed it should be made a sticky. The service Pakistani troops have done in the name of humanity and ridding oppression is immense.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

waz said:


> Good stuff and indeed it should be made a sticky. The service Pakistani troops have done in the name of humanity and ridding oppression is immense.


Would love to hear more from Pakistani Ex-Mil Professional who have served on UN missions on the said sticky. @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

My Father served two terms in Sierra Leone. Other close family members of mine have served in Congo, Somalia and So on. They always had fun and interesting stories to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Respect to the peacekeepers! Its noble job to go beyond the duty to your own country and help out in others problems and strife.

It is very sad how badly mismanaged the UN is....but the idea/intent of peacekeeping is noble one and my respect to all nations troops that have served in these endeavours.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Peace ForceAn Overview of Pakistan Army Contributions to UN Peacekeeping Missions)*

Pakistan Army has a long and cherished history of serving under the umbrella of United Nations. Pakistan’s journey with UN Peacekeeping operations began in 1960 when it deployed its first ever contingent in the United Nations Operations in Congo (ONUC). Over the past 55 years, Pakistan has been the most significant and consistent contributor for the UN Peacekeeping around the World. Pakistan has hitherto participated in 41 UN Peacekeeping Missions including some of the most challenging missions. Uptil now, 144 Pakistani peacekeepers have sacrificed their lives including 23 officers in the noble cause of helping humanity, building peace and bringing stability across the regions. Almost an equal number of Pakistani peacekeepers have been wounded while promoting and advancing the noble cause of international peace.








Pakistan’s commitment to the UN for promoting international peace and prosperity stems from the vision of Quaid-i-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah:- “Our foreign policy is one of friendliness and goodwill towards all the nations of the world. We believe in the principle of honesty and fair play in national and international dealings and are prepared to make our utmost contribution to the promotion of peace and prosperity among the nations of the world. Pakistan will never be found lacking in extending its material and moral support to the oppressed and suppressed peoples of the world and in upholding the principles of the United Nations Charter."

Pakistan’s contribution to the UN peacekeeping has been as widely ranged as the varied cultural, geographical, political and security conditions in which it had to operate. Brief appraisal of Pakistan’s contributions to the UN is as under:- Pakistan has contributed more than 1, 60,000 troops till date in 23 countries in almost all continents of the world. Pakistan has remained one of the largest troops contributing country consistently for many years.

Peacekeeping operations have been conducted to create conditions for sustainable peace; may it be confidence-building measures, power-sharing arrangements, electoral support, strengthening the rule of law, economic and social development or protection of civilians in war ravaged lands; the men and women of Pakistan Army have risen above all expectations and served the humanity.

*United Nations Operation in Congo – ONUC (1960-1964)*

ONUC is the pioneer UN Mission for Pakistan in 1960. Pakistan Army provided logistic support during movement of troops to and from Congo and inland movement of the UN troops. Pakistan Army Services Corps organized the whole operation in a meticulous manner. Its operations continued from 1960 to 1964 with four independent comprising approximately 100 personnel each. The operations entailed movement through sea, air, rail, river and road.






*UN Security Force in West New Guinea – UNSF (1962-63)*

It was agreed in the UN that Holland would hand over control of West Irian to the UN by 1 Oct 1962, prior to its take over by Indonesia for subsequent plebiscite. In these circumstances, with the world focusing its eyes on the UNSF, the Pakistani composite force comprising 14 Punjab Regiment, 18 Punjab Regiment and support elements, disembarked on the coast of Sorong after completing 6000 miles sea voyage on 8 Oct 1962. The responsibility of this contingent stretched over hundreds of miles including Merauke, FakFak, Sorong, Kaimana and Biak. Pakistani troops effectively prevented skirmishes between Papuans and Indonesian troops. On one such occasion our troops rushed swiftly to Kaimana area on 14 Jan 1963 to prevent a bloody conflict and brought the situation under control. In another incident, Pakistani troops (a company size force) were air-lifted to Monokwari in response to a distress signal to restore law and order threatened by Papuan Volunteer Corps. Pakistani peacekeepers restored the situation without spilling a single drop of blood. The control of West Irian was handed over to Indonesia on May 1, 1963 and Pakistani contingent started their return voyage the same day amidst enthusiastic slogans and cheers of the Indonesian people. The performance of Pakistani troops was admired by world leaders. In a rare acknowledgement of good job done, Chinese Premier Chou En Lai remarked, “The only example in UN history, when a UN mil force had gone in, performed its role honestly and came out was Pakistan’s mil contingent in Indonesia (West Irian)”. The performance of Pakistani troops was also admired by President Soekarno who said, “It was because of Pakistani troops that Indonesia and Pakistan came close together, they were Pakistan’s best ambassadors”.

*UN Transitional Authority in Cambodia – UNTAC (1991-93)*

When the UN requested the member countries to contribute troops to UNTAC, Pakistan in keeping with its previous record, responded positively and 2nd Battalion, the Azad Kashmir (AK) Regiment was dispatched. The contingent formed part of a force of 15900 personnel from 32 countries. Pakistani troops carried out peacekeeping operations in the most difficult and remote regions. Undaunted by the odds, they handled crisis after crisis and persuaded the warring factions to lay down their arms. Pakistani contingent also undertook a number of humanitarian assistance tasks including digging of wells to provide clean drinking water, setting up of medical camps and provision of teaching staff for local schools. Such measures created enormous goodwill towards the Pakistani peacekeepers who with the passage of time, became symbols of friendship and hope for the war-weary Cambodians. The performance and professionalism of Pakistan’s contingent can be best judged by following words of Force Commander UNTAC, Lt Gen J.M. Sanderson:- “The Pakistani contingent showed professionalism, patience, determination and compassion, which indeed are the hallmark of an effective peacekeeping force”.



*UN Protection Force in Bosnia Herzegovina – UNPROFOR (1994-96)*

A 3000 strong contingent comprising Battalion Groups and a National Support Headquarters (NSHQ) with support elements was provided for UNPROFOR. 17 Punjab Regiment, 18 Punjab Regiment, 35 Baloch Regiment and 23 Azad Kashmir Regiment served under the UNPROFOR. The two Battalion Groups from Pakistan were deployed in the towns of Vares and Durdevik in Bosnia while the NSHQ remained based at Split, Croatia. Pakistani Contingents were tasked to stabilize the military situation by improving freedom of movement, maintenance of existing routes, providing protection and support to various UN agencies and NGOs engaged in their relief activities and coordinate humanitarian assistance. Pakistani Contingent did exceptionally well in identifying, monitoring and protecting all ethnic and minority groups, refugees and displaced personnel. They coordinated the relief work of a number of UN agencies and international and Pakistani NGOs. Moreover, Pak Battalions themselves provided immense humanitarian assistance in provision of food stuff, medical care, clothing, maintenance of infrastructure and community services, orphanages and financial aid. Specialist doctors equipped with the latest medical equipment and medicines worked with zeal and compassion in treating the innocent victims of unfortunate ethnic cleansing. Mobile teams were dispatched to far flung areas to treat the patients. Pakistani government and NGOs contributed generously and over 1.7 tons of medicines were donated and handed over to the mayor of Tuzla by Pakistan’s ambassador. The Pakistani peacekeepers were also retained by the UN during the highly sensitive period of the change over from UNPROFOR to the NATO-led Implementation Force (IFOR). Pakistani troops finally returned home in February 1996. The Bosnians as well as the international community praised the professionalism, devotion to duty and, above all, the impartiality of Pakistan Army contingent. In the words of local press, “PAKBATT has not only protected us from the brutal assault of Serb offensive but has also infused a new spirit into our lives”.


*UN Mission in Haiti – UNMIH (1993-97)*

Pakistan provided one Infantry Battalion Group to form part of UNMIH. 17 AK, 15 Baloch and 31 Punjab have served in Haiti. In order to improve the security situation, Pak Battalion discharged its responsibilities with an extensive patrolling programme that also established cordial relations between local population and the peacekeepers. It gave confidence to soldiers wearing blue berets, Haitian National Police and other government functionaries, which led to a degree of stability and cooperation. Pak Battalion also played a significant role in holding of free and fair elections in the northern reaches of Haiti. Pakistani troops also provided assistance for road repairs and reconstruction of schools. Besides adding new classrooms to existing school buildings, they also installed lights in park and streets. In recognition of Pak Battalion efforts, a school was named “Pakistan School” by the locals. Prior to arrival of the UN troops in Haiti, the police department had almost become ineffective due to incessant fighting and the breakdown of government machinery. A large number of police stations were burnt and abandoned. Pak Battalion undertook renovation and repair of numerous important police stations to facilitate the Haitian National Police under a United Nations Programme which enabled the local people to heave a sigh of relief in an eroded law and order environment. Due to the excellent performance, the President of Haiti expressed his gratitude to Pakistani troops in following words: -

“I express my deep appreciation and gratitude to the people of Pakistan, the Pakistan Army and its valiant soldiers for their manifestation filled with utmost sincerity, friendship and solidarity”.







*UN Operations in Somalia – UNOSOM I & II (1992-95)*

Pakistani troops were the first to enter Somalia following a call by the UN. On 14 Sep 1992, Pakistani contingent arrived in Somalia with the task of securing the seaports and airports for relief flights and ensuring provision of humanitarian aid. After arrival of peacekeeping troops from 24 other countries, the mission was renamed as UN International Task Force (UNITAF) and eventually to UNOSOM II. Pakistani troops displayed their professional dedication to the serve the cause of peace disregarding their personal safety. It was here that Pakistan Army suffered maximum casualties overseas when 43 Pakistani soldiers laid down their lives in the service of peace. The withdrawal of UNOSOM contingents took place in 1995 and Pakistani contingent was assigned the task of covering their withdrawal. On 5th June 1993, Pakistani troops were tasked by the UN Force HQ to carry out an inspection of the weapon storage sites of Farah Aideed. Pakistani inspectors were ambushed by Aideed’s followers who later used children and women as human shields to prevent being fired back. The courageous blue beret Pakistanis fought their way back taking full care that the children and women among the attackers remained unharmed. In the process, 23 Pakistanis embraced ‘Shahadat’, 56 sustained injuries while 11 were disabled.


*Operation Black Hawk Down*

Olympic Hotel incident took place on 3rd Oct 1993. 75 US Rangers got surrounded and had to be rescued by a joint force of US, Pakistani and Malaysian troops. The grim battle lasted eight hours. Had it not been the courage, valour and steadfastness of the Pakistani soldiers, the rescue operation could not have succeeded and the trapped US soldiers might have perished. The performance and professionalism of Pakistan’s contingent can be best judged by the following words of Maj Gen Thomas M. Montgomery, Deputy Commander of UN Forces in Somalia:-


“Many of the [US] soldiers are alive today because of the willingness and skill of the Pakistani soldiers who worked jointly in a rescue operation. We are thankful to the people and Army of Pakistan for sending such splendid soldiers to Somalia whom we feel proud to serve with. Pakistani soldiers have been completely dependable even in the most difficult circumstances. They have shouldered a huge and dangerous load for UNOSOM and the Somali people”.


*United Nations Mission in East Timor – UNAMET (1999-2002)*

UNTAET had its headquarters in Dili. Pakistan contributed an Engineer Battalion, Signal Battalion (Pakistan Force Communication Unit) and an Electronic Warfare Company to UNAMET. The Pakistani Contingent played a major role in reconstruction of the war ravaged country and its transition to an independent country. Pakistani peacekeepers were instrumental in maintaining the lines of communication and provided invaluable support to the mission. 14 Engineer Battalion was selected as first Pakistani Engineer Battalion to be deployed in East Timor. The unit cleared numerous land slides, prepared diversions, maintained fords, constructed retaining structures and cleared side drains/culverts. In addition, roads within cities of Suai, Maliana and Ainaro were also maintained. Concrete bridge near Marko Village on Road Maliana-Marko collapsed due to which Australian troops in Marko were cut-off. To establish link with these troops, a 100 feet long Bailey Bridge was launched on 8 June 2000, which was inaugurated by Force Commander Lieutenant General Jamie de Los Santos. The unit also undertook numerous humanitarian works in East Timor which assisted communities in their daily life. Pakistan Force Communication Unit provided HF/VHF radio communication to various components of Peacekeeping Force. The unit also provided microwave communication upto 500 kilometres. Line communication was also extended within Force Headquarters and external line communication to various units. Pakistani Engineer Battalion and Electronic Warfare Company were repatriated with termination of UNAMET, however, Pakistan Force Communication Unit continued providing communication support under UNMISET from 2002 till 2004.

*United Nations Assistance Mission in Sierra Leone – UNAMSIL(2001 – 2005)*

On 22nd October 1999, the UN Security Council authorized the establishment of UNAMSIL. UNAMSIL was headquartered at Freetown, Sierra Leone. Pakistan Army Contingent (PAKCON) joined UNAMSIL in June/July 2001 following withdrawal of Indian Contingent from the mission and was allotted Sector 5 which was the eastern sector bordering Liberia and Guinea. It comprised of a composite force of Three Infantry Battalions, Engineer Battalion and Artillery Regiment with host of supporting elements which included Mortar Battery, Aviation Unit, Quick Reaction Force based on Special Services Group, Signal Unit, Logistic Unit, Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Unit, Level II Field Hospital, Military Police Company and a Platoon. Pakistani Contingent performed a number of tasks which included patrolling, Disarmament, Demobilization and Reintegration (DDR) of rebels, conduct of presidential and chiefdom elections, establishment of medical camps, winning hearts and minds campaign and recreational activities.


“*Thanks Thanks Thanks Pakistan*… Salaam to your great mothers those who sent their brave sons to save our life and the life of our kids from thousands of miles. You gave us peace, you gave us security, you gave us food, you gave us honour, you gave us love like your family, we will remember you for generation and generation that you gave us a new life. O’ Brave Soldiers of Pakistan, we all love you; love you, Thanks and Thanks Pakistan”. (A Befitting Send Off By Locals at Koidu)



*United Nations Mission in Liberia – UNMIL(2003 – Till Date)*

Liberia is a tropical country with thick jungles, long coastline and rugged terrain. UNMIL is headquartered at Monrovia. Pakistani troops joined United Nations Mission in Liberia in November 2003, and the mission still continues. Shortly after taking over the security of Liberia from vanguard military force of ECOWAS (Economic Community of West African States), UN officials assigned the Pakistani Contingent to Sector 2 (Bomi, Grand Cape Mount, Lofa and Gbarpolu counties). A strong contingent comprising 3000 soldiers was deployed in an area which was the strong point and headquarters of Liberian United for Reconciliation and Democracy (LURD), one of the major warring parties in Liberia's civil conflict. To monitor the security situation at border with Cote D’ Ivories, special Border Crossing Points patrols were carried out by Pakistani troops. The Infantry Battalions, Engineer Companies, Road and Airfield Company and Field Hospital from Pakistan Army have rendered their remarkable services. Pakistani Medical Staff have been instrumental in fight against deadly outbreak of Ebola Virus in the country. Liberia has limited surface communication infrastructure that already was severely damaged. Roads in Liberia are in bad condition due to poor maintenance and heavy rains. Pakistani Engineers working day and night have restored many roads and airfields.

*United Nations Operation in Côte D’Ivoire (UNOCI)(2004 – Till Date)*

Pakistani Contingent is deployed in Ivory Coast as part of UNOCI from 2004 till date. It comprises one infantry battalion, a transport company and one engineer company. Pakistani contingent ensured peaceful conduct of presidential elections in November 2010. After deterioration of security situation in Abidjan, Pakistani peacekeepers conducted evacuation of diplomats from conflict ridden areas. Owing to recent drawdown in Ivory Coast, Pakistan has contributed a Task Force for the Mission.

*UN Mission in Democratic Republic of Congo – MONUC (2003 – 2010)*

DRC gained independence from Belgium on 30 June 1960. Soon after independence, country entered into a political turmoil when Prime Minister Lumumba was assassinated in January 1961. DRC faced worst kind of power struggle amongst numerous groups that had emerged throughout the country. On 6 August 1999, Security Council vide Resolution 1258 authorized deployment of MONUC. MONUC was headquartered in Kinshasa. In September 2003, Pakistan Army contributed one infantry battalion which was deployed in DRC under Ituri Brigade. Later, Pakistan contributed 3 infantry battalions under South Kivu Brigade at Bukavu. Units under MONUC imparted military training to newly recruited troops of Congolese Army and ensured comprehensive security arrangements in Bukavu during the first ever general elections in DRC.

*United Nations Operation in Burundi – ONUB(2004 – 2006)*

Burundi is a landlocked country in Central Africa which lies south of the Equator. Burundi gained independence from Belgium on July 1, 1962. Ethnic conflict between the Hutu and Tutsi has plagued the country since its independence. ONUB was headquartered in Bujumbura, Burundi. Pakistan’s contribution included 2370 peacekeepers including: 35 AK Regiment, 6 Sind Regiment, Aviation Squadron, Engineer Company and Level II Hospital. Pakistan Army Contingent commenced its deployment under ONUB with the arrival of Pakistan Engineer Company in June 2006. Owing to the imminent threat of Hutu and Tutsi Fighters, 35 AK was assigned the responsibility to provide protection to civilians. The unit provided security to the IDPs Camps. From 29 December 2000 till 31 March 2005, the unit conducted DDR (Demobilization, Disarmament & Reintegration) of militant groups. Pakistani Contingent provided security umbrella during various elections including: Referendum (28 Feb 05), Commune Elections (4 Jun 05), Commune By-Elections (7 Jun 05), Legislative Elections (03 Jul 05), Senatorial Elections (29 Jul 05) and Presidential Elections (19 Aug 05). The Engineer Company carried out massive renovation and rehabilitation works in the mission area. The company levelled 300 acres of land at ten different locations for various incoming units of ONUB. It constructed eight RCC Helipads for ONUB Aviation Base and numerous temporary helipads. Engineers carried out 60 kilometres of track construction and ensured destruction of ammunition, explosives and blinds. The mission ended on 31 December 2006.

*United Nations Mission in Sudan – UNMIS(2005 – 2011)*

On 9 January 2005, Government of Sudan and Sudanese People Liberation Movement (SPLM) signed Comprehensive Peace Agreement (CPA) in Nairobi, Kenya. Pakistani Contingent comprising an Infantry Battalion, Engineering Company, Transport Company, two Aviation Flights (3 Puma and 3 MI-17 helicopters), a Field Hospital and a De-mining Company (Later reduced to Platoon) was deployed in Sudan in March 2005. Pakistani Sector was responsible for Blue Nile State with its Sector Headquarters in Damazin. The contingent ensured protection of civilians in the area and also remained actively engaged in winning hearts and minds of the local populace by establishing free medical camps and provision of civic amenities to the population. The area along Ethiopian Border towards Sudan was extensively mined. Civilians including children repeatedly suffered casualties because the extent of these minefields were unknown as same were not properly fenced/marked. Pakistan De-mining Company–1 reached Damazin on 12 May 2006. The company carried out extensive training at Damazin before its planned deployment at Team Site (TS) Kurmuk. The company also had Eight Mine Detection Dogs (MDDs) from Army Dog Centre along with their Dog Handlers from RVFC. De-mining company took this challenging task and carried out de-mining operation manually and by employing mine detection dogs.

*United Nations – African Union Hybrid Mission in Darfur – UNAMID (2007 – Till Date)*

Darfur is a historical region of Billād al-Sūdān (Land of the Blacks) in westernmost portion of Sudan. Ethnic tensions between nomadic Arab herders and Fur (including other agriculturalists) began erupting into an armed conflict in late 1980s. In 2003, United Nations raised alarm at grave humanitarian crisis in Darfur. Later, a long peace process materialized with the signing of Darfur Peace Agreement on 5 May 2006 under auspices of African Union (AU) along with support of UN and other partners. UNAMID was headquartered in El-Fasher, Darfur. Pakistan Army joined the mission in 2007 and has contributed two Infantry Battalions, an Engineer Company and a Level-III Hospital for UNAMID. Pakistan Engineer Company has carried out numerous construction and maintenance related tasks. Engineer Company carried out speedy completion of Taxiways and Apron at New El-Geneina Airport. Additional tracks were also constructed for El-Geneina Airport. Pakistani Engineers have extended Shawa Airstrip at Zalengei. Pakistan Level III Hospital at Nyala is the highest level of medical facility available at UNAMID and acts as a tertiary care institute capable of delivering indoor/outdoor therapeutic and diagnostic services. It has a facility of 56 beds and is capable of undertaking surgical operations, dental consultations, X-rays/radio diagnostic services, laboratory tests and storage and testing/transfusion of blood units. The hospital also holds a medical store to support 24/7 pharmacy and hospital in-patient needs. Aeromedical Evacuation Team (AMET) is an essential component of Level III medical facility to cater for medical and casualty evacuation. Pakistan Level III Hospital holds 1 AMET, duly capable of extending services at various sites. 25 Baloch Regiment reached Darfur in August 2014 and within two months of its deployment, the unit was confronted with a challenging situation. On 7 October 2014, in response to a feud over livestock, armed militiamen took up positions to attack IDPs Camp in Labado and asked Pakistani Peacekeepers to step aside. The immediate response, robust show of force and aggressive posture of peacekeepers forced the attackers to abort the planned attack on IDPs Camp and resolve the matter by talks. After detailed talks with both sides, a major disaster was ultimately averted. The mediation role by 25 Baloch was well appreciated by UNAMID, Government of Sudan and the locals. The mission continues till date.

Pakistan Army is our hero, our saviour, the one which brought peace within our tribes. (Ahmad Ibrahim Sabune, Chairman Youth Committee)


*United Nations Stabilization Mission in Democratic Republic of Congo (MONUSCO) (2010 – Till Date)*

On 1 July 2010, MONUSCO took over from the previous Mission; MONUC. Pakistan Army has contributed a Sector Headquarters, four Infantry Battalions and one Aviation Flight to the mission. Pakistani peacekeepers under MONUSCO have undertaken Disarmament, Demobilization, Repatriation, Resettlement and Reintegration (DDRRR) tasks and surrender of Forces Démocratiques de Libération du Rwanda (FDLR) elements, protection of civilians and establishment of free medical camps, and numerous social tasks to help the poor and needy people. In the near future, one Infantry Battalion from Pakistani Contingent will operate as Rapid Deployable Battalion (RDB) to meet the UN Mandate. The mission continues till date.

*United Nations – Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Central African Republic – MINUSCA (2014 – Till Date)*

MINUSCA became operational in CAR on September 15, 2014. Pakistan Army has contributed one infantry battalion, aviation squadron and one engineer company for this mission. Being the first Pakistani Contingent, own peacekeepers established a camp at Kaga Bandoro and carried out extensive track maintenance. The Pakistani peacekeepers are assisting in the electoral process for forthcoming elections. In the line of peacekeepers’ traditions, Sepoy Fahad Iftikhar Shaheed, from 32 Punjab Regiment became the first peacekeeper to lay his life in CAR. The mission continues till date.

*Establishment of Centre for International Peace and Stability (CIPS).*

As a measure to show unyielding faith in UN peacekeeping efforts, Pakistan has established Centre for International Peace and Stability in June 2013. With establishment of this centre,thepeaceforce18.jpg Pakistan has become one of the few countries in the world having such a centre par excellence. The mission of this centre is to educate and train leaders and managers for international peacekeeping, stability and peace building and conflict resolution within the context of prevailing international and regional environment. Pakistan’s dedication towards the UN has been recognized by the fact that UN Secretary General Mr. Ban Ki Moon himself inaugurated the Centre on 13 August 2013 and acclaimed Pakistan’s efforts in these words:-

“I sense great confidence and hope here today. But the feeling that overwhelms me is gratitude: gratitude as the United Nations Secretary-General and gratitude as a global citizen for what Pakistan and her people have been doing for international peace and security. More than 100 countries contribute troops and police for United Nations peacekeeping missions. Pakistan is number one. It is impossible to speak about the history of United Nations peacekeeping without highlighting such contributions of Pakistan. I thank you very much”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

*Pakistan’s UN Missions at a Glance (1960-2019)*


First peacekeeping mission of Pakistan :UN Mission Congo (1960)
Countries Pakistan participated in : 28 
Martyrs in peacekeeping missions : 156 including 24 officers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iLION12345_1 said:


> My Father served two terms in Sierra Leone. Other close family members of mine have served in Congo, Somalia and So on. They always had fun and interesting stories to tell.


My father served in Ivory Coast, as a UN observer team leader.

One of my uncle was in Mostar, Bosnia. May his soul RIP.

Also met an SSG officer involved in Somalia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

